# People



## PrinterPete (Nov 17, 2020)

Are there wood carvers out there?
I'm new so i don't know where to put this topic.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

welcome to the forum, Peter !! I see you are in the Netherlands.
yes, there are carvers here.
some are extremely talented, some are versatile in many areas of the craft,
and some are "whittlers" that only do knife work.
what do you like doing ?? you can post some photos of your work to your "Projects" page.

.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's a start:

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/283777


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, Peter, there are some woodcarvers here - even one that does relief carvings based on the graphic designs of your fellow Nederlander Maurits C. Escher:


----------



## PrinterPete (Nov 17, 2020)

> welcome to the forum, Peter !! I see you are in the Netherlands.
> yes, there are carvers here.
> some are extremely talented, some are versatile in many areas of the craft,
> and some are "whittlers" that only do knife work.
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Welcome! I am just starting to carve when i have time. I used to make RC airplanes and fly them, but the crashes became more and more expensive.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Peter! Yes, there are wood carvers here.

Claude


----------

